# Sinkhole Causes Raw Sewage Dump Into Clinton



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...raser-sinkhole-sewage-clinton-river/95859232/

The sinkhole in Fraser is forcing the city to route the sewage from that area into the Clinton river. Has anyone been fishing downstream of that?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh, crap.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

How foutesque...


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm pretty sure that it's the same line that Kwame and Bobby worked to get a big chunk of the action and which their now serving 25 years in jail for.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's the same line that Kwame and Bobby worked to get a big chunk of the action and which their now serving 25 years in jail for.


It is, the last big dig was just 1/4 - 1/3 Mile west. This stuff has the entire area messed up. Hayes, 15 Mile, it's going to get real ugly again during rush hour when all the auto businesses on VanDyke reopen.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ESOX said:


> It is, the last big dig was just 1/4 - 1/3 Mile west. This stuff has the entire area messed up. Hayes, 15 Mile, it's going to get real ugly again during rush hour when all the auto businesses on Van **** reopen.


Wow, I didn't realize it was that close to the last time it happened. It wouldn't surprise me if shoddy repairs had something to do with this latest hole.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> Wow, I didn't realize it was that close to the last time it happened. It wouldn't surprise me if shoddy repairs had something to do with this latest hole.


Bobby Ferguson do shoddy work? Nah............


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

This is so bad!! I wonder how long their going dump in the river......


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I think last repair was for water supply not sewage, but this one is much larger. I have been that way but they must be using the red run drain, it's the closest. Funny how today's statement said the river will fix it self in a number of months. Wtf. Such bs


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

ESOX said:


> It is, the last big dig was just 1/4 - 1/3 Mile west. This stuff has the entire area messed up. Hayes, 15 Mile, it's going to get real ugly again during rush hour when all the auto businesses on VanDyke reopen.


So everything above 15/hayse on the big dig line is being dumped into the river? That's a daily sanitary sewer overflow until they get it fixed.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

They have too by pass pipe to do repair, so I would think until bypass piping is complete.


----------



## weekendwarrior620 (Aug 8, 2013)

their pumping it out from the corner of Garfield and Millar just north of 16 mile rd into the Clinton directly


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Still?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It should make for some interesting catches... lets see some pictures.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

News last night said they only pumped into river for just over a hour and filter trapped solids. Let's hope


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Savelakestclair.com


----------

